# Dying Newborn..Can't figure out what's wrong. HELP!!



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

He's 5 days old. 
I'm bottle-feeding him manna pro colostrum....
He's been fine for the past two days after saving him from death.
I found him half dead, frozen and barley alive his mom didn't want him.
And I finally got him where he could stand up and walk a little on day two and these past few days he's been fine...
Suddenly today he can't stand...he's pissing and pooping his self. He's pathetic.
I pick him up he goes limp all except his head.
He acts like it hurts when he poops too....yet he's passing poop like 4-5 times a day...
I've had goats for years and never had them get better to almost perfectly fine then boom sick again. 
Is there anything I can give him? 
Is this manna pro colostrum formula crap? Cuz I feel like that's what's making him so pitiful. He was fine on his mama's milk...what little bit I could get out of her....
Any advice would be appreciated. Thank you


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Definitely get him off the colostrum. That should only be given for the first 24 hours. You will need to do electrolytes.


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

Thank you!! 
My thoughts exactly. Do I need to slowly transition him off it?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can do electrolytes only for 24 hours then go right to milk.


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

How do I administer electrolytes and what kind do I need to get? So I can only give him electrolytes for the next 24 hours?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Bottle feed him the electrolyte. You will find them as a powdered packet or tub at the feed store and you mix them into water. Bottle it at 100 F so you don't drop his temp. 

Sounds like Floppy Kid Syndrom from overfeeding. How much does he weigh and how many ounces of colostrum was he eating per day for the past 5 days?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very good advice and questions.

Praying he will be OK.


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

Oh he's definitely not over fed I can't get him to eat enough. 
He was not even eating 8 tablespoons of colostrum a day. Sigh.
Thank you guys I'm picking up electrolytes at tsc right now and different milk formula. 
Thank you for the prayers. I 
feel so bad for him. The mama didn't want anything to do with him and she isn't producing enough milk I would have just fed him her milk. 
He's not even my goat.  the lady bought goats and left completely across the country and left her son to deal with them and he doesn't even know much about them.


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

Can you overdose on the electrolytes? Can I feed it as milk replacement or do I have to feed it only twice a day. 
It says free choice on the package...I just want to make sure. Too much of anything is bad.
I gave him some and he loved it. Went to sleep and hour. Woke up and pooped the most disgusting he ever has and the most...and he stood up for the first time in a day!! 
I don't want to get my hopes up...but he seems a little better.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I'd start with half a cup every four hours for twenty four hours. Then switch to whole milk from the grocery store, it works much better than milk replacer most of them time.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I agree with the whole milk from the store, unless you can find a local goat owner who will sell you some goats milk.


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

I bottle fed a goat whole milk one time and it died...
I bought goat kid milk replacement from tractor supply I read the ingredients and the nutrition facts it looks good to me. It's got copper in it which is supper important in goats diet. 
Sad thing is I have two big alpine nannies who give plenty to go around, but they haven't kidded yet. And are unfortunately not in milk... oh well. 
Thank you guys so much for the info. I think he's gonna be alright now thanks to the electrolytes!!


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

I gave him as much electrolytes as he wanted. And he's been doing so much better. But he's very hungry I want to go ahead and give him milk but I'll keep doing the electrolytes for the 24 hours. Poor baby he's so hungry.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If there is soy in the milk replacer, then you will have the same problem. With him having problems with the colostrum replacer, don't be surprised if you have problems with the milk replacer even if it doesn't have soy. If it has been over 12 hours on electrolytes, you can try milk. I have been successful in doing it after 12 hours but that was using whole milk from the store.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Whole milk, that we drink is better than the powered stuff.


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

Really??? I feel bad now. That milk replacement was 20 bucks!


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

Can I add some probiotics to the whole milk so it's not so bad?


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

Pour some of the gallon of whole milk out and save. Pour in one can of evaporated milk (optional) and one cup buttermilk--it has live cultures in it. Shake and pour enough of the milk back in to fill your gallon. Then tie a bright ribbon around the handle so your family doesn't drink it.  That recipe has worked beautifully for me over the past few years.


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

That sounds like a good idea! He's doing a little better. I gave him his first bottle of milk about 3 hours ago. I put in a capsule of probiotics because I believe in those very strongly and I don't think they will hurt..and I kinda think of this cow whole milk as "dead". (I can't drink cows milk myself... It's disgusting.)
But anyway I will get buttermilk tomorrow... until now I'll keep doing whole milk. He likes it better than the replacement. 
I'm throwing that crap in the trash.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

jschies perfect mixture. 

Glad he is doing better on it. Adding probiotics is OK, Good work.


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

...he died this morning. I don't get it he was acting like he'd recovered after all the electrolytes...he was lively and talking to me and stood up...and loved the little bottle of milk. 
I can't believed he survived as long as he did though. 
I thought he was dead when I first found him anyway.  oh well. Rest In Peace little Jimmy.
Thanks for the help guys. 
She was a first time mama so ill forgive his mom for not taking to him or having enough milk to bottle feed him.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm so sorry


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm sorry you lost him.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

It's okay. I'm sorry too. But there will be other kids. 
Little guys like him don't tend to survive anyway. Especially since mama was completely uninterested. Just wish he could've lived.


----------

